# Diskcopy 6.4 et .dmg



## Brunox (3 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

un voulant monter une image disque créer pour OSX (en .dmg) sur OS9, diskcopy 6.4 me met une erreur de fichier non valide alors que ce même .dmg se mont très bien sous OSX

quelqu'un a déjà eu ce pb?


----------



## r e m y (3 Novembre 2003)

le format dmg n'est pas reconnu par DiskCopy sous OS9.

Il faut faire des images en .img


----------



## Brunox (3 Novembre 2003)

si si, il est possible de monter un .dmg sous Classic mais il faut une version de diskcopy 6.4 ou 6.5 et c'est celle là que je n'arrive pas à trouver???

quelqu'un sait-il si on peut les dl quelque part???


----------



## r e m y (3 Novembre 2003)

Bizarre ça... la version la plus récente sur le site d'Apple est la 6.3.3


----------



## Brunox (3 Novembre 2003)

re,

Apparement, ce sont des bétas (en tout cas la 6.5)non-officielles. c'est Mr DarkTemplar qui m'a conseillé de télécharger cette version...

en me renseignant, il semble qu'il faille la 6.5b11 pour monter le dmg sous OS9

j'ai cherché un moyen de télécharger cette version mais .... sans résultat...

@+


----------



## r e m y (4 Novembre 2003)

Brunox a dit:
			
		

> re,
> 
> Apparement, ce sont des bétas (en tout cas la 6.5)non-officielles. c'est Mr DarkTemplar qui m'a conseillé de télécharger cette version...



Alors Monsieur Dark Templar va se faire un plaisir de t'indiquer où télécharger cette béta...

Cela dit, quel intérêt d'ouvrir une image disque .dmg sous OS 9.... généralement ce sont des applications pour OS X qui sont diffusées sur ce support, non?


----------



## Brunox (4 Novembre 2003)

oui à part les applications carbonisées.....destinées aux deux systèmes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Merci et

@+


----------



## r e m y (4 Novembre 2003)

Ben les applis carbonisées, si le développeur est malin, elles sont diffusées sur des images.smi (ouvrables sur chacun des systèmes), ou au choix en version .dmg et en version .smi (c'est le cas du shareware Amadeus par exemple)


----------



## DanMac (4 Novembre 2003)

Brunox a dit:
			
		

> si si, il est possible de monter un .dmg sous Classic mais il faut une version de diskcopy 6.4 ou 6.5 et c'est celle là que je n'arrive pas à trouver???
> 
> quelqu'un sait-il si on peut les dl quelque part???



Alors, il y a une version Diskcopy 6.4 (la dernière, il n'y a pas de 6.5) qui fait et ouvre des "img" et des "dmg" in english à télécharger  ICI


----------



## Phane (4 Novembre 2003)

Les dernières versions de DiskCopy seraient 6.5b11 et 6.5b13 que je n'ai pas réussi à trouver malgré plusieurs recherches (b = bêta = developer)

Par contre DiskCopy 6.4 ouvre très bien les "Read and Write" et les "Master CD/DVD" (.cdr.dmg); ce qui permet de personnaliser l'image en fonction du bureau sur laquelle elle est montée.

Il suffit de convertir l'image en "Read Only/Compressed" avec DiskCopy 6.4 pour le stockage ou la distribution; elle apparaîtra avec un rangement spécifique et éventuellement une icône spécifique en fonction du système utilisé.


----------



## DanMac (4 Novembre 2003)

Phane a dit:
			
		

> Les dernières versions de DiskCopy seraient 6.5b11 et 6.5b13 que je n'ai pas réussi à trouver malgré plusieurs recherches (b = bêta = developer)



Oui, quand j'écris que la 6.4 est la dernière, ça veut dire la dernière "finale" que Apple n'a pas voulu publier dans ce cas


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2003)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Alors Monsieur Dark Templar va se faire un plaisir de t'indiquer où télécharger cette béta...


J'avais déjà donné un lien.


----------



## Brunox (4 Novembre 2003)

cette version 6.4 ne marche toujours pas, elle ne veut pas monter mon .dmg sous OS9.

Je vais essayer de le transformer et on verra.....

et puis mince c ch.... quand même...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2003)

« Cela dit, quel intérêt d'ouvrir une image disque .dmg sous OS 9 ? »
Moi j'utilise quotidiennement la 6.5 pour mes sauvegardes, car les images disques .img de la 6.3.3 d'Apple sont limitées à 2 Go, ce qui n'est pas le cas des .dmg.
La 6.5 permet aussi de graver les images disque et gère les graveurs interne et externe (ce que ne fait pas la 6.3.3).


----------



## Brunox (5 Novembre 2003)

TATATATINNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ou as tu trouver la version 6.5 mon amis ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je la cherche...
c'est un Shareware ou koi.... elle est lourde?????

tu peux la balancer par mail???????

t'as pas cent balle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et un mars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quel c...


----------



## Cricri (8 Novembre 2003)

Disk Copy  6.5B11 ? Je t'envoie ça à quelle adresse ?  
(A moins que le lien de Dark Templar marche ? Mais il est ou ce lien ?)


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Novembre 2003)

Le lien est ici.
Mais cétait pour la version 6.4.


----------



## Cricri (8 Novembre 2003)

Ok. Brunox tu me dis ?


----------



## Brunox (10 Novembre 2003)

apparement c'est ok quelqu'un me l'a envoyé (et je l'en remercie) et ça marche 


merci à tous


----------

